# Quatro Aquadive - Mosh of AQ BS's (Pictures)



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Aquadive fans -

I have had a few changes in my Aquadive collection over the last little bit. I recently picked up a Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 Stainless Steel from another WUS member. It had an Aquadive Mesh Bracelet, but unfornately, its size is a little too small for me (so it is now trying to find another home).

I love mesh, but there is a type of mesh I LOVE _*more *_(unfortunately) than the Aquadive mesh.....

This AQ BS 100 SS now goes along with my collection:


Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 Stainless Steel
Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 DLC
Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 Brown Bronze
(plus - my new entrant
Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 Stainless Steel

To go along with the 4 Aquadive, I decided to put both of the Stainless Steel guys on Omega Mesh.... I love Omega mesh and I really like the seat belt style of buckle.... (I am only a desk diver so Ocean going issues of this buckle, I need not have to deal with).

On the positive side, by putting the BS300 SS on mesh, I have found that the watch wears much better being a very large watch. I was going to let this beauty go, but now with the Omega mesh, I love it again. It is going to be a keeper on the 24 mm mesh..... I now just sits so well on my wrist with Mesh. Regardless, here is a picture montage of the 4 beauts.... enjoy!

(Just one thing to note: you can really see the size difference (height) between the BS100 and the BS300 in a picture below... take a look)

_*Pictures:*_


























































































You really can see the size difference in height between the BS100 and the BS300.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

What a terrific collection! Thanks for posting pictures.

I enjoy my BS300 as well.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice. Is that the Aquadive bracelet?



Eric L. said:


> What a terrific collection! Thanks for posting pictures.
> 
> I enjoy my BS300 as well.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, its the "beads of rice" AD bracelet.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I really dig the Aquadive bronze. Does it wear heavier than its counterparts? Great collection you've got!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

No, the bronze wears about the same. It is finally getting some really nice patina... not forced at all like those using liver of sulfur.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

I all so like the Omega Mesh


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Great collection of Aquadive's very nice


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

To be greeted this morning by such an impressive groups of watches, can only make my day better. Great watches guys.


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice collection Zen... you've gotta make it down for one of our Seattle GTG's with those.

I like the Omega mesh too.. fits the era of the watch very well. You might also checkout the Aquadive mesh for your stainless BS100. I was pleasantly surprised...top quality and comfortable. Still offers that vintage look.. circa late 1970s.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice Jeff - are they fully functional with the depth gauge?



jeff wilson said:


> I all so like the Omega Mesh


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Very nice Jeff - are they fully functional with the depth gauge?


The orange Rotary is but the blue one would need new oil in the Bourdon tube, This is the link to it 
getting fixed by Andy at Deskdivers

DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50 restoration


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

jeff wilson said:


> The orange Rotary is but the blue one would need new oil in the Bourdon tube, This is the link to it
> getting fixed by Andy at Deskdivers
> 
> DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50 restoration


Very nice example of a restoration of a classic, Jeff!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome Aquadive's gentlemen:-!

Love my BS300's



















Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

jeff wilson said:


> I all so like the Omega Mesh


I love the orange Rotary. I didn't know Rotary and Aquadive worked together at one time.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Torrid said:


> I love the orange Rotary. I didn't know Rotary and Aquadive worked together at one time.


Through information passed along from Jeff Wilson, there is some good information on this relationship and Aquadive watches in general, here:

DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Through information passed along from Jeff Wilson, there is some good information on this relationship and Aquadive watches in general, here:
> 
> DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


The site is very good and lots of info on the model 50


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

jeff wilson said:


> The orange Rotary is but the blue one would need new oil in the Bourdon tube, This is the link to it
> getting fixed by Andy at Deskdivers
> 
> DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50 restoration


I never get tired of seeing your AD's my friend...beautiful.

Thanks for posting that restoration link. Very interesting.
Have you dared the water with your blue one?


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Super nice collection. Very envious, in a good way.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

skin diver said:


> I never get tired of seeing your AD's my friend...beautiful.
> 
> Thanks for posting that restoration link. Very interesting.
> Have you dared the water with your blue one?


No water for any of them LOL


----------

